# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Emrat Ilire

## Leila

Kam bere google far & wide e s'kam gjetur nje faqe qe mund te permbledhe emra (njerezish, vendesh) Ilire. 

Dardan
Agron
Teuta
Enkeleida (nga Enkelejte)
Bardhyl
Euridike
Olimpia (nena e Aleksandrit)
Genti
Etleva
Skerdilajdi
Pleuranti
Pirro

Keto i dijme. Dini te tjere?

----------


## IiLlIiRrIi

Ilir
Alban
Artan

----------


## dodoni

Ulpiana, Viciana, Theranda, Penesti-Penesta, Liburni-Liburna, Dalmati-Dalmatia, Istria, Peoni-Peonia, Auloni-Aulona etj. etj.

----------


## Leila

Te reja per mua qenkan Viciana dhe Theranda. Nuk i kisha degjuar me pare. Ku/kush jane?
Po Auloni nga ka mbire si emer?

----------


## dodoni

Viciana-Vicianumi, emri i vjeter i qytetit te Vushtrrise-Vicitrines-Vuciternes, ne Kosove. 

Theranda - emri i vjeter i Prizrenit (sot emri i ish-Suharekes afer Prizrenit ne kohen e shkijve). 

Aulona - emri i vjeter i Vlores.

----------


## Hyllien

Progon
Priam
Akil(Aspet)
Parid
Hektor
e pak a shume te gjithe emrat Trojane qe dihen nga Homeri. Ka nje liber qe i permend nga nje arberesh Leonidha Ndrenika qe ja kushton Mbretit Zog gjithe studimin.

----------


## Clauss

te cilat emra trojane referohen/gjehen ne nje plethore docs mbi iliret e mevonshem Cyclo e?

----------


## Tannhauser

> Euridike
> Olimpia (nena e Aleksandrit)
> Pirro
> Progon
> Priam
> Akil(Aspet)
> Parid
> Hektor


keta emra me larte nuk jane ilire por greke.

E pak a shume (Ciclo) *asnje* emer trojan nuk eshte ilir por grek.

Si mund te jete emri Priam ilir kur vjen nga fjala priomai (πριομαι) qe do te thote 'i cliruar nga peng me para', 'i blere'. Nuk e di mitin e Priamit?

Meso njehere greqisht dhe pastaj hajde te flasim per emra grek

----------


## Flamurtari

Po emri Erjon Ilir eshte?

----------


## Leila

Pirro qenka Grek... lol
'Nuf said.

Hey, kam njohur nje Desantila, Dasantila... emer i lashte Ilir ky?

----------


## Tannhauser

> Pirro qenka Grek... lol
> 'Nuf said.


Pa na thuaj ti se c'fare eshte? Me siguri duhet te kete nje shpjegim ne nje gjuhe tjeter (sipas teje) ne qofte se nuk eshte greqisht.

Se ne greqisht e ka shpjegimin dhe kuptimin e plote.

Emri erjon nuk eshte Ilir por eshte neologizem.




> O LEGEN TE GJITHE E DIN QE EMRI PIRRO ESHTE ILLIR


Cilet 'te gjithe' mer baloz? Ti dhe komshia jote ne qeli?

----------


## J-X

o tann axileas (akili) cdo methen ne greqisht mo?

----------


## Leila

E di si a puna e emrave "kuptimplote" qe na thua ti o T-something?
Ne Shqip fjala *dorë* dmth dore me 5 gishta, kurse ne Anglisht dmth dera me celes. Aq te vlen "kuptimi" i NJE COPE fjale. Mund te argumentosh per nje gjuhe te tere qe eshte "vjedhur" nga nje popull tjeter, sepse ke disa prova. Por te kapesh per nje cope fjale te vetme e te ndryshosh identitetin e nje populli te tere ne baze te asaj fjale te vetme, eshte gjest shume i deshperuar. Me mbro identetin Grek te Pirros por per disa arsye solide, jo vec te emri i tij, dhe atehere flasim.

----------


## Tannhauser

> o tann axileas (akili) cdo methen ne greqisht mo?


Ελληνικα ξερεις?

----------


## Leila

Askush s'di gje per Dasantilen.
Po emri Dindare nga mbiu? Eraga? Etritana? Lexova dikur ne nje enciklopedi Genthena e me pelqeu, me la mbresa.

Sa te pakte emrat Ilire. Agron e Dardan e Teute e Gent e Bardhyl po deshe, s'ka shume variante.

----------


## Ermal 22

Adamat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Admet,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adomat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Agron,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aidan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Akal,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alaron,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alasin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alban,-i emër i moçëm
Albanor,-i nga një emër i moçëm
Albion,-i emër i moçëm
Algas,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Alper,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Altin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzan,i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzen,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzet,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Amant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andam,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Anden,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andik,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ard,-i nga një emër vendi ilir
Ardian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ardit,-i nga një fjalë të shqipes
Arion,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Artan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artas,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artor,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artoran,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Atintan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir 


Emra vajzash

Adan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adani,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adanir/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Adea nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Admet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Afeid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Agron/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Agrin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Agrin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aidan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aigin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alaron/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Alasin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alkan/ë,a nga një emër vendi,ilir
Alket/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alkin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi,ilir
Alper/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Altin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Alzet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Amant/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Amantin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Anden/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
And/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andik/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Andin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anduen/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

An/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Antian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Anul/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ardian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Arnis/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Ars/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir


Artan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Artor/e,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Audar/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Audat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Aulon/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Auror/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir 




B

Emra Djemsh

Bardibal,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bardhyl,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Barid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Barzid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bato,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Baton,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Batoniani,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Batul-,i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Bedar,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bedarin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bercen,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bergin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Berzant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bilen,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bilind,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bilis,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir


Bledar,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bledaret,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bledat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bledian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bledim,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bledion,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bledor,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Blegin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Blend,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Blendar,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bleran,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Blerand,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Blerian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Blodin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Blond,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Boiken,i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bonin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Briken,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Brizid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Busid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir



Emra vajzash

Bajul/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bardhyl/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Barid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Barzid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Baton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Batuj/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Batul/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Becan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Bedar/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bedarin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Belin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Belit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Benar/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bers/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Berzant/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Besian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bidus/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Bilid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Blet/e,a nga nje emer shtaze, ilir
Blert/e,a nga nje emer ngjyre, ilir


D

Emra Djemsh

Delmin,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Delin,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Denat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dimal,-i nga një emër vendi ilir
Dindar,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Ditë,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dition,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dorant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Drilon,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Drivast,-i nga një emër vendi ilir



Emra vajzash

Dardanesh/ë,-a nga një emër vendi ilir
Dardan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi ilir
Dastan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dasantil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dasaret/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dastid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Dazan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazem/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazim/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dazmen/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Delmin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi ilir
Denat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Dirin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ditil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Diton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Drilon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Drivast/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir


E, Ë

Emra djemsh

Ekloan,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Elion,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Elird,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
En,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enkel,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Enkelan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enkelejd,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Entel,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Epidam,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Epikad,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etrit,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etritan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir 


Emra vajzash

Elon/i,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enis/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Enklean/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enkelejd/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Enkel/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Entel/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Epikad/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etlev/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etritan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Etrit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir 



G , GJ

Emra Djemsh

Geldon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gem,-i fjalë e shqipes
Genc,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gencian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gent,-i emri i mbretit të parë ilir
Gentian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Glauk,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir


Emra vajzash

Geldon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gelin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Genc/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gencian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gent/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gentian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Genzan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Gurbit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir



I, J

Emra Djemsh

Ilir,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ilirian,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ilirik,-u fjalë e shqipes
Ilirjet,-i nga fjalë të shqipes

Jel,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jelan-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jorik,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir


Emra vajzash

Ilir/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Iliresh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Iliri,-a nga një emër vendi
Ilirian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ilirjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes

Jad/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jehor/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jelan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jel/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jor/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jorik/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Jor/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir



K

Emra Djemsh

Kandal,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kaon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kasden,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kestrin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klambet,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Klest,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klestor,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klevat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klevis,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kolent,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir


Emra Vajzash

Kandalin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kaon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kestrin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klest/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klestor/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Klevat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Kolent/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir



L

Emra djemsh

Labeat,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Labeatan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Labian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Labrik,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Laid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Laidin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Laidon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Lason,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Led,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Leadan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledar,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Led/ër,-ri nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledion,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Ledor,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lesin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Levik,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Likan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lisin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Loran,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lorik,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lunik,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir


Emra Vajzash

Labeant/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Labeat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Labentin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Laid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Laidin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Laidon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lanas/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Lasoni,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Led/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Led/ër,-ra nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledion/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ledor/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Lesin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Levik/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lidr/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Likan/ë,-a nga një emër i vjetër ilir
Lisin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Loran/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Lynkest/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

M

Emra djemsh

Madok,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Majlind,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Majmal,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mal,-i fjalë e shqipes
Malaban,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Malan,-i emër i moçëm
Malart,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Malbor,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Malen,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Malësor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Malor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Maloran,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Maltin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Malton,-i nga një emër vendi
Manar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mandet,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Manesh,-i emër i moçëm
Marash,-i emër i moçëm
Maren,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Margil,-i emër i moçëm
Margjil.-i emër i moçëm
Marnesh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Marson,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Marush,-i emër i moçëm
Masil,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mat,-i nga një emër vendi
Mbarjet,-i nga fjalë e shqipes
Medon,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Megzon,-i fjalë të shqipes
Meitin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Melit,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mendim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mendor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mentar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Meriton,-i nga fjalë e shqipes
Mesil,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mesorian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mërgim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mërkur,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mërtir,-i nga një emër vendi
Mërtish,-i nga një emër vendi
Mic,-i emër i moçëm
Migjen,-i nga një pseudonim 
Mikan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Miklor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Miloni,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Milot,-i nga një emër vendi
Milosa,-i emër i moçëm
Minat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Minator,-i fjalë e shqipes
Minaz,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mir,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirak,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirakand,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Miran,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirash,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirbardh,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirdash,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirdit,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirësor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirgjen,-i emër i moçëm
Mirgjin,-i emër i moçëm
Mirian,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirjam,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirjet,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirjon,-i nga fjalë e shqipes
Mirlind,-i nga një fjalë të shqipes
Miror,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirosh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirvjen,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Mit,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mitar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mitil,-i nga një emër njeriu ilir
Mjaltor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mjaltush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Molos,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Monun,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mugull,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mugullim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Mugullar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Murash,-i fjalë e shqipes
Murrlan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Muzak,-u emër i moçëm
Mytil,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Myzeqar,-i nga një emër vendi 

Emra Vajzash

Madus/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Madhnor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Majlind/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Malan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Malart/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Malbor/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mald/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Mal/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Maldrit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Malësor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Maloran/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Malor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Maltin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Malton/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Manar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Mandet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Manushaq/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Manxuran/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër bime)
Marash/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Mardan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Maren/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Margaritar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Margjel/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Mardan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Maren/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Margaritar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Margjel/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Marnesh/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (emër luleje)
Marson/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Mart/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Masil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mbarjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mbarvash/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Medon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Meitin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Melik/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Melit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Menat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Mençuri,-a fjalë e shqipes
Mendim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mendor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Mentar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Mentor/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mentori,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Mergit/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Merit/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Meritor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mermor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mermush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Merush/e,-ja emër i moçëm
Mesil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mesorian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mërgim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mërsin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Midil/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Mikan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Miklor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Milon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Milosan/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Mimik/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Mimoz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Minator/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Minaz/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mirad/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Miradij/e,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirakand/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Miral/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Mirand/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirash/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Mirat/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirban/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirbardh/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirdash/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirdon/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mir/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirel/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Miren/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirësi,-a fjalë e shqipes
Mirësor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirget/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mirgit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mirgjin/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirjon/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirlind/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirnel/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Mirni,-a fjalë e shqipes
Mirnjij/e,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirnis/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Miror/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirsjell/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mirton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mirush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mirvjen/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Mitar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Mit/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Mitor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mjaltin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mjaltor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Mjaltush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Mjed/ërr,-rra fjalë e shqipes
Mjellm/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Molik/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (një lloj druri)
Molisi,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Mollart/ë,-a nga nga fjalë të shqipes
Moll/ëz,-za fjalë e shqipes
Mrik/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Mugullor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Muzakin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Muz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Myzeqar/e,-ja nga një emër vendi


N

Emra Djemsh

Naltor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nand,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Narent,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nares,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Naresin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Narest,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Naren,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nart,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nderan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nderbardh,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Nderim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ndermir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Nderar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nderush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ndriçim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ndritar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ndrit,-i fjalë e shqipes
Nedin,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Nektar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Nerit,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Neritan,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Nertil,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nertilian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nesil,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nestan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Neven,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nëntor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ngadhënjim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ngazëllim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ngazëllor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Njomsh,-i fjalë e shqipes
Njomzak,-u fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Naltin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Naltor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nand/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Narent/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nares/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Naresin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Narest/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Naron/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nart/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Nartil/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Natyr/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Nderbardh/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Nderim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nderin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ndermir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Nderor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nderush/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ndrian/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Ndriçim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ndrin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nektar/e,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nertil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nes/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Nesil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nestan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Neven/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nevil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Nëntor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nëntorian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ngadhënjim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ngazëllim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Niket/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Nimf/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Nisjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Nistar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Nit/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Njom/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Njomzak/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Njom/ëz,-za fjalë e shqipes
Nolian/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Nor/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm

Oimir,-i nga një të shqipes
Olt,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Oltan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Oltian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Oltion,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Orges,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ormir,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ostral,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir

Emra vajzash

Oimir/ë,-a nga fjalë e shqipes
Oket/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Oleand/ër,-ra fjalë e shqipes (lloj druri )
Olis/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Olis/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ols/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Oltan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Olt/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Oltion/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Orëzan/ë,-a nga nga fjalë e shqipes
Orgest/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Orget/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Orkide,-ja fjalë e shqipes (një lloj druri)
Ormir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Ostral/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir

P

Emra Djemsh

Pajtim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Paneat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Paran,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Parish,-i emër i moçëm
Parmor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Partin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Parush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Parver,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pashtrik,-u nga një emër vendi
Pelion,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Pilionian,-i nga një emër vendi ilir
Pellazg,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Perset,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Petrit,-i fjalë e shqipes
Pëlqim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Pëllumb,-i fjalë e shqipes
Pëllumbor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Përgëzim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Përmet,-i nga një emër vendi
Përparim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Pin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pinent,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pirust,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pirustian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pirro,-ja nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pishak,-u fjalë e shqipes (një lloj pishe)
Pishtar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Pladiron,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pladomen,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plahent,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plarent,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plarentian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plarentin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plator,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Platoran,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Platur,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Platurant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plepan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pleurat,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plotmir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Pogradec,-i nga një emër vendi
Prarim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Prekatar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Premal,-i emër i moçëm
Premt,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Premtar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Premtim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Premtor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Prijar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Prijatar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Prizren,-i nga një emër vendi
Pregon,-i emër i moçëm
Punbardh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Pajtim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Panet/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Panjëz,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Paqësim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Paqësor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Paran/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Parayll/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Part/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Partin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Parlind/ë,-a nga një fjalë shqipes
Parmor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Parush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Parver/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Pasin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pashi,-a fjalë e shqipes
Pelion/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Pellazg/e ,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Pemëlin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Perest/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Petrit/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pezar/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Pez/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Pëlqim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pëllumbor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pëllumb/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Pëllumbesh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Përgëzor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Përlindj/e,ja fjalë e shqipes
Përmetar/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Përparim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pin/,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pirrin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Pishtar/ë,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Plain/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plarent/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plarentin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Platuran/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Platur/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plepan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pleureat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Plotmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Poem/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Pohim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Pranver/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Prekatar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Premtar/e,-ja nga një fjal ëe shqipes
Premt/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Premtim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Premtin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Premtor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Prijar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Prijatar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Prishtin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Progon/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Proz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Prush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Puhi,-a fjalë e shqipes
Puhiz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Punbardh/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Pundrit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Punëtor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Punëmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes


Q

Emra djemsh

Qershor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Qetësor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qëndrak,-u fjalë e shqipes
Qëndrim,-i fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Qershin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qershiz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Qershor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qet/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetësor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetëz,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qetor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Qëndrak/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Qëndres/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Qëndrim/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes


R

Emra Djemsh


Rapsod,-i fjalë e shqipes
Redon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Regont,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Rilind,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rinim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rinon,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rinor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Rinosh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rinush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Roman,-i fjalë e shqipes
Rozaf,-i nga një emër vendi
Rozafat,-i nga një emër vendi
Rrap,-i fjalë e shqipes
Rrapush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezak,-u nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezagim,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezart,-i nga një fjalë të shqipes
Rrezargjent,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezekuq,-i nga një fjaslë të shqipes
Rrezelind,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Rritan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rritush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rron,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Rrap/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrapush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezag/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezagim/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezak/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezargjend/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezarin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezart/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrez/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Rrezedrit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezekuq/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezelind/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezellin/,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrezepar/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Rrezin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Rrezor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Rrit/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Rron/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Rrushin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes


S

Emra Djemsh


Sabon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Saimir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Sament,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Samir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Samon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Saprin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sarden,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sardian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sarmir,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sation,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Sazan,-i nga një emër vendi
Senton,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sharr,-i nga një emër vendi
Shegan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shelgor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shendim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shendver,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Shëndet,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkamb,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkambor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkëlqim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkëlzen,-i nga një emër vendi
Shkëmb,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkëmbor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkëndijor,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkodran,-i nga një emër vendi
Shkrep,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shkumbin,-i nga një emër vendi
Shndrit,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shpat,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shpatar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shpend,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shpëtim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shpresar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shpresim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Shpresmir,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shpresor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shtatmir,-i fjalë e shqipes
Sibal,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Siner,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skend,-i nga një emër i moçëm
Skenobard,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skerd,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skerdian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skënder,-i emër i moçëm
Skifter,-i fjalë e shqipes
Skirt,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skirtian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skord,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skordian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Slator,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sokol,-i fjalë e shqipes
Sokolan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sokolar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sorkadh,-i fjalë e shqipes
Spartak,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Suferin,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sugar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Sukalem,-i emër i moçëm
Sumbullor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Surin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sutosh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sybukur,-i fjalë e shqipes
Symir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Synar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Syrrush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sytar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Syzjarr,-i nga fjalë të shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Samir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Saprin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Sarand/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Sardian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sarmin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Sation/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Sazan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Selvi,-a fjalë e shqipes
Selvin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Senel/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Senton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Shegan/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Sheg/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shegëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shegor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shegush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shejnar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Sheleg/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shelbor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shelgush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shend/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shendever/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Shenjëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Sheqer/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shëndet/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shigjetëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkabëz,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkambonj/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkenc/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkëlqar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkëlqim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkëlzen/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Shkëmb/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkëndijor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkëndiz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkod/ër-ra nga një emër vendi
Shkodran/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Shkoz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkozin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shkreptim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkreptin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shkumbin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Shot/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Shpaten/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Shpator/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes (një lloj bime)
Shpaten/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Shpator/ë,-ja fjalë e shqipes (lloj luleje)
Shpend/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shpëtim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shpresor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Shqip/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Shqiponj/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shqiptar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Shqiponj/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Shtatmir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Sidrit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Sier/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Sihan/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Sijet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Sikan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Siner/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sjellmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Skenobard/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skerd/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skerdian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skerdilaid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skëd/e,-ja nga një emër moçëm
Skënder/e,-ja nga një emër i moçëm
Skifter/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Skirtan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Skordian/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Slator/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Sokolan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sokolar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sokol/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sokolesh/;ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Sorkadh/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Stelush/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Stenat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Stoli,-a fjalë e shqipes
Suferin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Sugar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sukor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Suliot/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sumbullar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Suril/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Surin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Sut/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Sutor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sutosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Sydrit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Syhan/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Symir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Synor/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Sytar/e,-ja nga një fjalë të shqipes
Syzan/,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes

T

Emra Djemsh

Tad,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Taden,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tadin,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tador,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tanush,-i
Tarabosh,-i nga një emër vendi
Tarion,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tatual,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Taulant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Taulantian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teit,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Temal,-i nga një emër vendi
Terand,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tergit,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ternil,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teut,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teutan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teutik,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Thanor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Thanush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Thesar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Thëllëzor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Tigran,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Timent,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Titanik,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Tomor,-i nga një emër vendi
Tomorak,-u nga një emër vendi
Trëndafil,-i fjalë e shqipes
Tribun,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Trim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Trimnor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Trimor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Trimosh,-i fjalë e shqipes
Trit,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tritan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tritos,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Triumf,-i fjalë e shqipes
Trodant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tufan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Tufar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Tulir,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tulirian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tumir,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Tush,-i nga një emër i moçëm 

Emra Vajzash

Taden/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tadin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tador/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tanush/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Tarin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Tarion/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tataj/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tatuj/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Taulant/e,-ja nga një emër vendi, ilir
Taulantin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Teft/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Temal/ë,-ja nga një emër vendi
Tepelen/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Terand/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Tergit/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Ternil/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teutaj/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teutan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teut/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teutik/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Teuton/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Than/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Thanëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Thanor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Thanul/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Thanush/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Therand/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Thesar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Thëllëzar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Thëllëz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Thurin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Tiran/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Tomor/e,-ja nga një emër vendi
Tomorin/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Tosk/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Trëndafil/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Trëndelin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Trim/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Trimëror/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Trimënor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Trimor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Tring/ë,-a emër i moçëm
Tritaner/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tritan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Triteut/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Trit/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Trodart/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tuliran/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Tumir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Tushan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Tush/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm


U

Emra Djemsh

Uc,-i emër i moçëm
Ujbardh,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Ujk,-u emër i moçëm
Ujkan,-i emër i moçëm
Ujmir,-i nga një emër vendi
Uk/ë, -a emër i moçëm
Uksan,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Ulban,-i emër i moçëm
Ulkan,-i nga një emër i moçëm
Ulpian,-i nga një emër vendi, ilir
Ulqin,-i nga një emër vendi
Ulqinak,-u nga një emër vendi
Uragan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Uranik,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Uratan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtak,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtosh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Usian,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Uskan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ushtim,-i fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Ujbardh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ujkan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Ujvar/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ujz/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Uksan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Ulpian/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Uran/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Urat/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Urim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtak/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urt/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urti,-a fjalë e shqipes
Urtin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Urtosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Usian/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir
Uskan/ë,-a nga një emër vendi, ilir 


V

Emra djemsh


Vajkal,-i nga një emër vendi
Vajkan,-i nga një emër vendi
Val,-i fjalë e shqipes
Valbardh,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Valdas,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Valdet,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Valdrin,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Valim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vajet,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Valmir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Valmor,-i nga një emër vendi
Valon,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Valtid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Valton,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Valth,-i nga një emër vendi
Valzim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Valzon,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vallzor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vandan,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vargan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vardon,-i fjalë e shqipes
Varid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vastak,-u fjalë e shqipes
Vegim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Velor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vels,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Velson,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vendar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vepran,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verak,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Veran,-i fjalë e shqipes
Verim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Verlind,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Vermosh,-i nga një emër vendi
Veror,-i fjalë e shqipes
Verush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verzant,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vesid,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vesim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Veshtak,-u fjalë e shqipes
Veton,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vezullim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vezullar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vërshim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vidan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vidush,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vigan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vilzan,-i emër i moçëm
Vindar,-i emër i moçëm
Vinok,-u nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Virtyt,-i fjalë e shqipes
Visar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vishkullar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vitar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vizak,-u fjalë e shqipes
Vleror,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vlerush,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vllazërim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vokon,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Volset,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vraptart,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vrullim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vullkan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vullnet,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vullnetar,-i fjalë e shqipes
Vullnetmir,-i fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Valbardh/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Valbon/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Valdet/ë,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Val/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Valëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Valgjin/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes (një lloj bime)
Valjet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Valm/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Valmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Valmor/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Valtid/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Valtiz/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Valzon/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vallnesh/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Vallzor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vandan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vanes/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vash/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vashëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vashnor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vegim/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vels/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Velor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vendar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vend/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vendon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vepran/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verak/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Ver/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Verian/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verjon/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Veror/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Verosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Verzan/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vesek/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Ves/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vesim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vesor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vesosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Veshtak/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vetëtim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vezullim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vezullonj/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vezullor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vërshim/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vidan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vidush/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vigan/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vil/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vilëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vilin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vilzan/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Viniok/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Viol/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vion/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Virtyt/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Visar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vistar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vishnjor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vishnjëz,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vitar/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Vites/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vitmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Vitor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vjendit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Vjesht/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vjeshtor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vjollc/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vjos/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Vlastar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vleftor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vleran/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Vler/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vlerush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vloresh/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Vlor/ë,-a nga një emër vendi
Voglan/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vokon/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Volset/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Voltiz/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Vraptar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vraptor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vril/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vrujim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vrull/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vrullim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Vrullor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vrullosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vullnes/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vullnetar/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Vullnet/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Vullnetar/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes


X

Emra Djemsh

Xaxan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Xixëllon,-i fjalë e shqipes
Xixëllor,-i fjalë e shqipe 

Emra Vajzash

Xix/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Xixëllim/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Xixëllonj/ë,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Xixëllor/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes


Y

Emra Djemsh

Ylber,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ylberor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylberosh,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Yll,-i fjalë e shqipes
Ylldrit,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllim,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylljet,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylljon,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllkuq,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllmir,-i nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllnor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Yllor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes 

Emra Vajzash

Ylber/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylberi,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylberin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylberor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylberosh/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Yllbardh/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Ylldrit/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllesh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Yllëz/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Ylljet/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllk/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Yllkuq/e,-ja nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllmir/ë,-a nga fjalë të shqipes
Yllnesh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Yllnor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Yllor/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes


Z

Emra Djemsh


Zambak,-u fjalë e shqipes ( nje lloj lule )
Zbardhim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Zbukurim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Zekash,-i emër i moçëm
Zelltar,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zemëror,-i fjalë e shqipes
Zemrak,-u nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zeshkan,-i fjalë e shqipes
Zgjim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Zjarrmor,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zjarror,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zogan,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zorad,-i nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Zotim,-i fjalë e shqipes
Zymbyl,-i nga një fjalë e shqipes 


Emra Vajzash

Zaimin/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Zamar/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zambak/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zamir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zanafill/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Zanamir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zanesh/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zan/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Zanafin/ë,-a nga një emër i moçëm
Zanit/ë,-a nga fjalë e shqipes
Zanush/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zbukurim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zemërdlir/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Zemëror/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Zemërush/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zeshkan/e,-ja fjalë e shqipes
Zëdlir/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zgjim/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zjarrin/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zjarrt/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes
Zog/ë,-a fjalë e shqipes
Zonat/ë,-a nga një emër njeriu, ilir
Zymbyl/e,-ja nga një fjalë e shqipes

----------


## Leila

Rrofsh, Ermal.

Miren/ë,-a nga një fjalë e shqipes

Nga cila fjale Shqip vjen Mirena?

----------


## i_pakapshem

Leila, leje greku  I mean shqiptarin....I mean....leje njeriun pa identitet te llomotisi me pseudointelektualizmat e tija duke e bere cdo gje greke, nga emrat tane e deri te tokat tona.  Shumica e historianve dhe arkeologeve ne bote jane te te njejtit mendim per Iliret.  Jemi populli me i lashte ne ballkan, kemi gjuhen me te lashte, fiset ilire shtriheshin nga Kroacia e sotce e deri matane Janines etj etj.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Drilon emer ILIR? 
Lumsi une per qit emer  :ngerdheshje:  lol

----------

